# What can i expect



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

I am new to gun ownership and started out with a S&W SD9VE and have shot it a few times and plan to use it as my CC. But as for now looking at more guns i have gotten the bug and want to buy more. So upon doing a lot of reading and watching videos i just bought a Springfield 1911 loaded 45 ACP. one of the main reasons for getting this gun is that i 'm a lefty. what can i expect from this gun. is there any upgrades i need to do right away?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I would probably just stock up on ammo and go out and shoot it. I am not crazy about the stock Springfield Armory Model 1911 .45 ACP magazines. I would consider buying some Wilson Combat 8rd magazines.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

You can expect the infection to continue and likely get worse. There is no known cure other than electing Hillary Rotten Clinton to the Presidency, upon which she will proceed to gut the second amendment. Then we'll all have collections which will be banned and worthless. 

Other than that, have fun while it lasts.:watching:


----------



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

I may only have a couple guns i will use as conceal carry, all others will be for home defense.. but yes, we're going to stock up on ammo at home. if she becomes president i have no doubt there will be some type of uprising, we will be prepared.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First congrats. Next go out get proper swabs and brushes and give it a good cleaning and lube. Now your ready for the range Start with fmj ammo and learn about the 1911a1 after several hundred rounds you can figure out if any changes are needed to suit you.


----------



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

i being new to the whole gun ownership don't know all the correct terms. but i watched a guy in a video talk about the springfield 1911 loaded, he said he replaced the guide rod with military gi guide rod which made it easier to take the gun appart without having to use a tool to undo the front.. thought's on that


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

JHMO, I don't know what you plan on doing with your firearms, such as home defense, range only or pistol matches.
I would get used to those firearms as is before making changes, you may be satisfied with what the engineers designed.
Good Luck with your new found hobby, have fun learning and remember the only safety you will need is the one between your ears....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Because you say your new to this don't plan any upgrades. Learn what you have and how it works after you get the experience then you may like just the way it is. Most changes are a personal choice to what the user likes. Being new you don't know what you like or dislike about it. I have carried a 1911a1 for over 40 years and the one on my side right now is a basic 1911a1. That is what I like to carry.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

I would not base your likes on anothers opinion-they are not much harder to disassemble with the many types of guide rods available.After all some of the fun is getting to know a particular firearm.I have owned a 1911 of one brand or another since 1977 and have never had to field strip one in the field.Of coarse I am not an operator although:smt066


----------



## FreakShow (Aug 16, 2016)

i get it, just looking for opinions of what others have done to theirs. of course i was to run a few hundred rounds through both my guns and get a real feel for that before i i feel if any need to change them. Got the 1911 today after i got home from work


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

good looking


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Seek help here at this Forum! Shoot & have Fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

